# newbie



## sadnatwitsend (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum . Hoping I have found a place to vent and find encouragement. My husband and I have been separated and living apart since March and recently I've been trying to piece back my marriage but he is dead set on it ending and I found out it's because he's seeing someone else. He insists that it's nothing but I've caught her coming from his place and I've seen pictures of her around our 6 year old son and even still I have been trying to make it work. I am at such a loss, I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Well you could fit this impending divorce to the death and lose your sanity in doing so. OR You could agree with his expressed desire to be free and give him your best wishes before you pull away and enjoy your new freedom for a while. 

FYI the chances of their affair lasting greater than two years or approx 3 years post divorce are about one in 1400 or about the same as you dying from a household insect bite. And the chances dimish futher if you expose his affair and refuse to let him pull you back in as a plan B. If you're wondering why it's a lack of trust on their part and a fear of losing everything in courts. Hey, there's a reason cheaters are more likely to commit suicide after they lose both partners.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Nsweet, where are your stats from?


----------

